# Chicken



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

should chicken only be given as a "treat" like red meat


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks guy! i appreciate it.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cduuub is in the house! Welcome. Should be feeding a wide variety of food so they eat everything like a treat. I'd be careful feeding chicken(growth hormones ect)& should really only feed trimmed beef(no fat)like heart, liver ect. Nightcrawlers, few kinds of different pellets, krill, silversides, clean feeders, white fish fillets, are all good also. More things you offer the happier & healthier your fish will be. How many piranha do you have? Size? Ect.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks! Ive been watching the forums for a while, since I've got the little buggers but haven't made a post until today (obviously)

Ive got 3 red bellies 3-3.5" in a 30 us gal with a magnum 350 and a small hegen aquaclear on the back.

money is a little tight right now and Im slowly getting everything ready for a 75 gal setup

I cant wait to move them into their new home.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Well we are glad to have you here. If you have any other questions don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cool where you hailing from? You might run into aggression problems with only 3 but you never know with piranha they could be fine also.I would add another one or two if it were me.any pics of your little guys?


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

The great state of Indiana,northwest to be exact, about a rocks throw from Lake Michigan.

Ive had these guys since they were the size of a pinky nail and except for the occasional quarrel they seem to be very happy.
This is my first time with an aggressive piranha, i used to have 3 very large silver dollar.

all I have is camara phone pictures if no one minds?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nothing wrong with phone pics.lol. Only pics I take are by phone also. Phone pics better than no pics


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

alright then awesome, ill have some pics for you guys later.

another quick question, it seems they freak a little bit every time i walk in the room until i feed them, is this normal?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hand feed em they'll get used to you quick. Move slow in front of tank & spent some time where they can see you wheather your watching them, TV or whatever. Things like dark sub, dark background, low or no lights, high traffic area all could help calm them down also.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, they are in my bedroom, and when im not working or running around im usually glued to the front of they're tank watching them.

like i said they don't do it all the time usually pretty calm or chasing they're reflections its just when i walk in the door in the mornings or if i have their food.

ive got a plain dark blue (dark enough to look black) background, low light on one side of the tank and no light at the other end, with black sub.

Kind of nervous about the hand feeding thing i would hate to be bitten, or nipped for that matter. how should i go about doing that just hold one end of whatever im giving them that day and close my eyes and hope for the best?


----------

